# feeling better



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

It all started when we were supposed to get a 5,000 tax return and he said we lost it to the government due to something from the past. It made no sense but i trusted him. Then he wants to talk to me about this car he wants which looks like a super deal so i say go ahead and get it. He leaves out the fact that he signed on for A 23% INTEREST RATE. Mind you i have excellent credit and could have bought it. Anyway, he confessed that we didn't actually owe the government anything he just wanted to take the money to out down on the car so i thought he got a better deal on it. Meanwhile we owe my dad 3,000 he graciously loaned us to close on our house and HE KNEW THATs WHAT THE MONEY WAS FOR and spent it anyway. It was a year ago and there hasn't been too many problems since but i am still so livid about it and angry. Its been over a year. He had done something like this in the past and i wasn't willing to bet my life on it not happening again so i threw him out. Thoughts?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

It would be hard for me to trust someone, that lied about money like that. Your dad should have been his priority on paying back. I would wonder all the time if he was lying about money and what else he was lying about. If you feel better with him gone, good for you, in the long run it could have gotten worse.


----------

